# Is it safe to use a duvet in a cot?



## clarsair

LO is close to growing out of her current size sleeping bags and I have a cotbed duvet which I was going to start using soon. She's still in a cotbed (with the sides on) so is it safe to do this? I was worried there might be too much duvet for the space but if I tucked it under the mattress then she might not be able to get out.


----------



## RileysMummy

I'm looking into all this as I think Millicent is ready too but i'm guessing if it wasn't safe they wouldn't sell them xx


----------



## zoe0504

We did with Oliver, we used to tuck half of the duvet under the bottom of the mattress and made him sleep with his feet at the bottom rather than his head at the top. The pillow was half way down the cot. This worked for us even though he's very fidgety! Just used to go in before we went to bed to rearrange him!! X x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Yes Ruby has a duvet in her cot which still has the sides on. It seems to be the right size for her cot (a cotbed) not huge or anything...


----------



## Squidge

Yes, we bought DD a proper toddler quilt and made sure it was fully tucked in at the bottom etc


----------



## Carlyp1990

they say they are safe once your LO is a year old i think?

katies been using hers since about 8 months though because her sleeping bag cut all her leg during the night (i have no idea how!) xx


----------



## RachA

They should be fine. Ours have both use the duvet in the cot. We never tucked it in though


----------



## Jemma_x

LO has a toddler duvet in his cot bed that has the sides on. Its just the right size


----------



## Mynx

When Evie was still in a cot she had a cot sized duvet which we tucked in at the bottom :thumbup: We started using a duvet from when she was a year old :)


----------



## vespersonicca

DS is 17mo and he has a handmade quilt available in the bed but he never uses it. He kicks it off when I put it over his lower half too.


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Aidens had a pillow and duvet for a while he loves it xx


----------



## Seity

We've used one since birth. It was too cold in our house to not use one and he refused to be swaddled or wear a sleep bag. Made the decision easy for us.


----------

